# Thousands Of Unsold New Cars Abandoned



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Not just in the good ole USA either. Damn shame. Good thing is that we tax payers have no $ to bail out the industry.....

Thousands Of Unsold New Cars Are Being Abandoned And Left To Die In Lots. This Is Insane.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

@RedLion do you have a better link?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

When I searched topic it ran right to a snopes page denying that unsold new cars were abandoned.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Industry is overweight as it is in the U.S. As of June 1st dealer inventories sat at a whopping 101 days. Last time it reached that level it was just prior to the last crisis/bailout/debacle/catastrophe/fiscal cliff/committee hearing/yada/yada/yada...

Sit back and enjoy the show folks. Nothing you can do except sip a tasty beverage and watch the ants scatter.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Who can afford them?? With new trucks jumping to 50K to 70K they've priced the working man out of contention. The new little POS smart cars nobody wants. If they gave the consumer what they want and needed at a reasonable price there wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

8th story down on the Zerohedge first page.

Zero Hedge | On a long enough timeline the survival rate for everyone drops to zero


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I can see another Clunker 4 Cash deal coming up - the used market seems to be standing up - people seem to be getting them sold on the open market ....


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> I can see another Clunker 4 Cash deal coming up - the used market seems to be standing up - people seem to be getting them sold on the open market ....


Used car values are tanking. Prices are down. New cars too expensive.

Problem is the last wave of Cash For Clunker cars are still within their useful life cycle.

A glut of cars from the last wave of leases are being returned.

Ladies and gentlemen...there is a storm cloud gathering.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Well if Detroit would build a car that lasts longer than the payment book they wouldn't be in this mess they created!


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> Well if Detroit would build a car that lasts longer than the payment book they wouldn't be in this mess they created!


My father and I were just discussing that over the past weekend.

They make Camaro today, but not like they did in the 70's and 80's. The 2017 Camaro won't be a classic that people spend time and money restoring in 30 years. Not because the nostalgia factor, but because "throw away parts" are not made to be replicated later on. And that's what cars are made of today. Throw away parts.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Make a Ford and a Chevy last 10 years like they should

And are we rolling downhill like a snowball headed for hell
With no kinda chance for the flag or the liberty bell?
Wish a Ford and a Chevy
Would still last ten years like they should


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There is a northeast distribution center three miles from where I live.

You would never know there was a glut based on the traffic out of there.

Every evening there is a freight train about a mile long loaded with new cars on the siding waiting to be unloaded.

I see them on the track during the day also as I go over them on the bridge, as far as the eye can see in either direction 

I just hear them (duplex Diesel train engines) at night a mile away while waiting to enter the center.

The car carriers come out of the center about every ten minuets heading all over the area filled with cars during the day.

The center hold thousands of cars, trucks, ETC. 

I have no idea what they are, the train sides are covered to prevent tagging like what is all over them..


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I just want to leave this here


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Ok, I got call BS on the life span of the new cars. You have to be selective of what you buy. My truck I bought in 2012 with 12 miles on it. It has 250,000 now. I religiously changed the oil when the oil change light comes on, at about 10,000 miles. I've pulled a 5000lbs trailer for probably 50,000 miles of it's life. I have abused it. So far I have had to replace the cam and lifters, and wheel bearing. There is absolutely no way a 4wd built before 1985 would last 250,000 miles and still get 17mpg with the oil being changed every 10,000 miles and the transmission fluid being changed once. Also, no rust even through it made through 10 large Missouri snow falls with plenty of salt on the roads.

If anything the glut of new cars is because used ones are lasting a lot longer then they used to.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I like new fast cars. I like warranties. I like free oil changes. I trade like there's no tomorrow. I trade before I need new tires. But I think I've made my last deal. My second vehicle is a 92, and a project vehicle. I've had to learn everything to fix it 100% mechanically. It is still on jack stands a year and 4 months later but I'm only lacking $500, not talent. Priorities tho. My first vehicle is a 2015. A vehicle that is basically as simple to work on as my 92 except for all the computer BS.
Once my 92 is back on the road the 2015 Camaro will be a toy.
It will be the last "modern" vehicle I buy.
I'm tired of being in debt just have a cool car. My 92 will have almost $10,000 into it when I'm done. Taking care of other things first this year. Although it won't be a show vehicle, it will have a fair amount of modifications that will truly make it cooler than a stock 2015 Camaro SS. And much less complicated. 
Keeping the Camaro as long as I can because I'm not giving up the V8.

BTW anyone listen to the video I posted? That band has some really great songs that I think all yall would like


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

manufacturers are forcing the inventory onto the dealers lots (just like in 2007) selling from the distributor and selling to the end user are two completely different things (not that I need to say that) but car sales are based on manufacturer numbers not the dealership numbers. So the bottleneck is just getting put at a different part of the pig, the shit is still piling up. just in a different part of the intestine.



SOCOM42 said:


> There is a northeast distribution center three miles from where I live.
> 
> You would never know there was a glut based on the traffic out of there.
> 
> ...


----------

